# Stiches got opened after normal delivery



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

I had my delivery in September 2013.this is my second child(boy).He is 6.10 pounds.I had 2.5hrs labor.They can see the baby head but dn't wait for long and the doc made a cut and delivered the baby.He said it is 2 degree tear but I believe it to be 3rd with perineal tear.They gave antiboitics and sent me home.
I came home but even after 2weeks I couldn't sit and stiches pain is unbearable.so I had an appointment at 4th week and doc said 1 stich was open and found everything is red.so he applied Silver Nitrate(which was nightmare) and I suffered from that pain for about a week.But stiches dn't heal.I made an appointment again.He said it is healthy and should heal.I requested to Restich which he said not advisable as there will be risk of infection.Now here I 'm after 14 weeks.It dn't heal yet.I have two kids and it is really hard for me now.And I tried to take second opinion but nobody is giving an appointment as it is a PP.
Is there anybody with similar experience or any suggestions please.


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

Any reply please


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I would just call someone and make an appointment for a "regular checkup" and then bring up the issue when you actually get in to see the doctor.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree. Sounds like you need a second opinion. Your first dr was right that it isn't a good idea to restitch due to infection risk. However, it should have healed by now and the fact it hasn't suggests to me that you may have an infection. It probably needs swabbing to see what the infective agent is and then a course or oral antibiotics along with scrupulous attention to wound care. With antibiotic cover, restitching *may* be the way to go given the length of time and the impact on your life.

All the best, I hope you can get some good advice from a sympathetic doctor.


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies..doc said there is no need for antiboitics as I took 10 day course.I'm taking sitz bath with hydrogen peroxide to keep it clean.I dn't know why it is taking so long.please pray for me


----------



## curebaby (Aug 21, 2013)

With "superbugs" like MRSA on the rise, I would be almost insistent that someone do a culture, like katelove suggested.


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

I had culture test done which was negative .


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

Do I need to go for an ultrasound ?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the Mothering message boards. Sorry to hear about your medical issues.







You might want to check the Healing Birth Trauma forum to see if there are similar stories, or to ask for suggestions there.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Unless there is a question about a foreign body or a haematoma then an ultrasound is probably not going to tell you anything.

I would suggest you stop the sitz baths, especially with hydrogen peroxide. Just wash the area well in the shower and make sure you dry it really well. A hair dryer on a cool setting is great for this. The peroxide will inhibit the growth of new cells and soaking in water can also damage cells and promote infection.

How long ago was the swab done? If it was a while ago and you've seen no improvement it probably should be repeated.


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

14 weeks later and still so much pain sounds unusual. I had one of my stitches rip 1 week pp and it probably took an additional 4 weeks after that to start feeling better. I didn't even have it looked at becuse I knew what it was and thought I'd just wait for it to heal on its own, which it did. I then made an appointment with my regular gp who looked at it and indicated the wound was almost totally healed.

Like other posters have said, I would make an appointment with a gp for a general check up and ask them to investigate. I'd also want to by it re-checked for infection, particularly if your first doc wasn't so keen on taking it seriously and may have overlooked something.

You could also put your concerns and request for an additional exam in writing. That way it puts them on notice that you will hold them liable if they ignore you and something is wrong. Much harder to ignore someone in writing.


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks to all for giving valuable suggestions and time.
Katelove : I have given treatment 2 months back.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi madie and welcome to Mothering!

I'm going to move your discussion to our Birth and Beyond forum where it is better hosted. Wishing you healing and a wonderful recovery!


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

Any more advises please


----------



## madie (Dec 22, 2013)

I got an appointment with another doc.it is after a week.should see how it goes.


----------

